
iOS: Universal Links - tosh
https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/General/Conceptual/AppSearch/UniversalLinks.html
======
someonehere
I stumbled on how universal links in iOS and Android cause accidental Zoom
bombing. I reported it to Zoom but no response.

I had people in upper management always getting random emails from Zoom that
guests are waiting for their meeting to start (waiting in the waiting room).
But it’s not any meeting they had scheduled or were expecting.

Randomly one day I wanted to check a FedEx tracking number from my iPhone. I
tapped on it from Firefox and my Zoom app opened and dropped me into a random
Zoom meeting. The meeting number matched my FedEx tracking number.

It seems that Zoom’s meeting numbering scheme for meeting IDs is somewhat
similar to FedEx tracking numbers. UPS uses alphanumeric, FedEx uses numbers.
Somehow universal links in iOS and Android pick up FedEx tracking numbers in
email and web pages as Zoom meeting IDs.

